# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Brick Pillar Fence Construction

## jai

Hi all,
New here and my first post.
I am in the process of designing a fence for my new property.
So far i have come up with the following drawings.
I would like constructive criticism and tips.
Also if anyone is able, estimate the cost of this job from start to finish.
The drawings show brick work but render will be applied to the pillars.
Thanks for helping me out 
-Jai

----------


## Barry Hicks

G'day Jai,
               I'll tell you all I know about brick fences, it won't take long.
You MUST have decent footings!    A friend of mine lives in an area where 
such fences were all the rage and his is about the only one where the columns are still vertical. 
His secret?  Deep footings - much larger (deeper) than his neighbours. 
There, it didn't take long, did it?

----------


## autogenous

Your best having an engineer supply a footing section detail prior to construction  pertaining to your particular area. 
My guess for the piers will be 600x600x250 for the pier footings, some N25 concrete etc. 
Chuck some trench mesh in just in case you bust a Retic sprinkler and end up with soil subsidisation (compaction loss) and the wall wants to sink somewhere resulting in a crack. 
If you have type S soils or similar with clay content then you'll need upgraded footings. 
Place some Y12 REO  in the footing up the centre of the piers and core fill with concrete. 
They are 470 piers?  
No go no where.

----------


## Planned LScape

I have a job coming up soon where I'm doing one of these fences...where's the best sort of place to get the steel fencing orded/cut?

----------

